# Northern Virginia Train Show 12/17 and 12/18



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This afternoon Dr. Rivet and I set up track in the barn at Colvin Run Mill Park in Great Falls, Virginia. We'll have 4 loops and tracks running. 

The hours are 11 to 4 on Saturday and 12 to 4 on Sunday. Come by and say hello.

Here are some pictures of last years show.




























Here is a map showing the Park. It is just off Route 7 between Tyson.s Corner and Reston.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck on the show. I wish I were still there to help. How did the setup go without JoAnn?

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc:

We're doing the forests and buildings this afternoon.


Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Don 

Jo Anne did a lot of "supervising" yesterday. She's the only one who knows where all the figures and stuff are in the four plastic tubs. 

This year we put three of the LGB steel truss bridges in line across the layout. We also widened the front curves using LGB 18000s instead of the old Aristo 10 ft diameter stuff. 

Supposed to be in the mid 40s this weekend [NO SNOW]. 

Wish you were here to participate.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So you changed to 8 foot diameter from 10 foot? Was that to get more track into a smaller space? 

It looks nice for a display layout, lots of stuff going on. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg:

We had always used the Aristo 10' diameter curves on the outside loop. This time we put LGB 18000s on the outside part of the oval. The longer cars looked better with the wider curves in the front. It also opened up the layout so that the Thomas and friends loop could expand. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My mistake, read "16000" the first time, not "18000"... yeah, would imagine a lot better looking! 

Thanks! Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Don 

I was in error regarding the "white stuff". Woke up this morning and there is a dusting of it everywhere. Temperature is about 30 going to 42 for a high. It is supposed to melt off but since we have clouds and the wind chill is not supposed to go above 35 it may still until tomorrow. 

Turnout was decent yesterday; the park people counted 365. Does not seem like a lot, but if you get 40 or 50 people in the room it starts to get crowded. Most of the traffic was after noon so we had a full house most of the time.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a good turnout, no pun intended. The park was very pleased and we had a lot of fun and met a lot of nice people. MLSers Jerry and Jane Bohlander, and Bob Sapp stopped by. 




































There were a lot of happy faces along with tears when some of our guests had to leave before they wanted to leave.

Chuck


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good. What was the overall dimension of the layout? 

Fil


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Fil 

I do not recall ever actually measuring the space. However, based on the use of LGB 18000s on the front [15 ft diameter] plus Aristo 10ft diameter for the back side [near the wall], plus two storage tracks, this puts the back to front at around 16 feet. I think we measured the length of the building [inside] at around 40-43 feet about two years ago. 

We started doing this display in 1990 as part of the "Secret Santa" children's shopping event at the Mill and had about 2/3rds the space. In 2007 they offered to move us to a separate weekend and allow us to use the entire building. We are starting to get the hang of it after 22 consecutive years. I say that because in 2009, there was a huge snow fall on Friday night after we set up and most of metro DC came to a standstill for about two days. Most thought we would just pack it in. We left the display up and opened it the next weekend with only minimal publicity. We still had almost 300 people show up. 

This year, the park counted 637 people over the two days. The display was open from 11 to 4 each day, or 10 hours. Based on our experience, anything over about 800 people would have been "saturation". Today, folks were through the door by 10:30AM. Yesterday it was 10:15AM. Don't know if they can't read or they are just so excited to see trains. NO MATTER. 

I always wondered why I kept the LGB truss bridges after we stopped doing the USGS displays in 2000; now I know. They were a real "eye catcher". 

Jo Anne and I appreciate the help we get from Chuck [chuck n], Scott [chama], and Peter and Carol J. in set up, operations, and tear down. I know that Don [donwatsonva] is here in spirit even while sitting in North Carolina. 

Although there is no admission, the attendees have always spent several hundred dollars in the store and put some money in the donation box to support this historic site. It helps the park authority and the kids have a great time. We feel honored to give back to the community with a project that is appreciated and supported.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Another great show. Layout looked fantastic and turnout was very good. I didn't realize it's been that many years since you started. I personally can vouch for the level of effort it takes to put on such an event for only 2 days and you guys are to be commended. Maybe next year somebody can set up a web cam so I can actually sit here in NC and watch. The local community should be grateful for your efforts.

Doc

P.S. I noticed you beefed-up the stanchions with 4x4's. They certainly needed it.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Doc 

Peter J bought those to use on the floor at the Rockville Senior Center when we set up for the Lions Club Train Show around Veterans Day. The kids would push them around so we drilled them for 3/8 inch carriage bolts. The spacing turned out right to have the bolt on each side of the vertical posts of the stanchions that the site provides us. Now when the kids hang on the ropes nothing tips over. Sure beats the concrete filled "death stars" we used to use both at Colvin Run Mill and USGS. I remember fondly loading about 20 or so of those 45 pound bases into my pick up truck four times every December.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

For you Thomas fans out there. We had Percy on a point to point using the LGB reversing set. Thomas and James were on a loop with a passing siding. There is a diode and a gap on each leg of the passing siding with spring switches. All we need to do to change the polarity (at the power supply) on the track to stop one and start the other in the opposite direction.

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Chuck and Jim-

Both Jane and I quite enjoyed seeing the layout at the mill. It was a pleasure to meet you both. Let me know if you pass by Annapolis on the way to a Star Hobby fix.

Jerry


----------

